# First query!



## trasver (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all, great to find this forum, it's very helpful!

Just a few questions if you don't mind

I'm looking at a job over there and the salary is 450k-500k a year. How is this as a salary to live in and around Cape Town? It's so hard to know as it's less than I currently earn but with cost of living factored in it might be a good salary?

When I look on housing sites a lot of houses/apartments are let unfurnished. Is this a typical thing for South Africa? Any suggestions of the best letting sites?

Letting prices seem to be around the same as mortgage prices would be, I know this is a difficult question but do people recommend buying or letting if I move over. I plan to be there for a number of years.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Beachi (Aug 27, 2009)

*answers*



trasver said:


> Hi all, great to find this forum, it's very helpful!
> 
> Just a few questions if you don't mind
> 
> ...


Salary is ok, but is that after tax or before tax? Tax rate here is high.
Houses are usually let out unfurnished in SA, but you can get them furnished, you'll just pay a little more. If you're gong to be here for a number of years, have a stable job and some cash to put down as a deposit, then it would be worth buying. Market is right to buy now. Letting sites: try justletting(dot)co(dot)za


----------

